# Cherry Fireplace surround a work in progress



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is a fun project I have been working on. The customer had many requests when designing it. In fact they had a decorator come up with a drawing with absolutely no measurements or details and said here can you build this? I said if you have deep enough pockets I can build it.

This is made entirely of cherry hardwood and cherry plywood. I made all the moldings myself except for the crown molding. One of the pictures show the moldings I made just by using the 2 router bits shown and cutting them in different stages, combination's and or layering.

The fireplace that it is going on has a blower system on it. The 2 round grill inserts on the bottom are where the intake fans are located and the upper center oblong grill is where it blows out.

This fireplace is in their kitchen so it is more for show than real use. This unit has the lower section that will have a marble hearth and a marble mantle that sits between the lower and upper section I built.

The lower section column fronts are actually doors.

The upper section will house a 40" LCD flat screen that just fits in the molding area shown. You can see a mock up of the tv screen ( the gray trim). All the trim around the TV snaps into place after the TV is installed, it is not permanent. There is a little grill under the tv where the cable box and DVD player fits in. You may see the lights from the components but you will not see units themselves and the remotes will shoot through it. The upper section also gets a final piece of crown mold up to the ceiling after it is installed .

The grills that I made were very time consuming, they are routed out in the back with a raised hub around them to fit into the openings and the fronts of them are slightly convex. The scroll saw work was very labor intensive for me I am not a pro like many guys that can just buzz through shapes like that. 

Right now I am at the touch up sanding stage. We are going to try and find a big detailed wood pendent for the center band on the lower section and then it gets sent to the painter to put a dark cherry stain and finish.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Job Ny,
Nice detail on the grills. Make sure you post some finished pics after it's installed if you can. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice, how long has it taken?


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I am into it about 2 weeks now.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

That's one fine chunk of woodworking there NY. Look forward to seeing the continuing saga.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ditto*

That's a CHERRY piece of workmanship and the design is awesome! :yes: bill


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice!! I take it this is not your first (or 101st) fireplace mantle.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have NEVER guessed that the moldings were done with just two bits!!! That is a fine piece of work and gives me some ideas!!!

Thanks for showing us!!

Bobby


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a mighty impressive piece of work so far!


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the praise. It's projects like this that make it all worth while. I will keep you posted but it may be a while before it is installed because I am building the kitchen cabinets too.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks amazing. I love the fretwork details.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Really nice work! I like the detail alot in the grills.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

It's turning out great. I can see why you are enjoying the work.

I've built a lot of nice wood fireplace surrounds but your's is far more intricate then what I've built.

Don't forget the post installation photos please.

Bret


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice work. Love the scroll work. Speed will come and on a project like this there's no benefit to speed. Custom vs production work Where they have a CNC hopefully you charge accordingly and your able to take your time and should be very proud of the custom hand work You offer


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Nicely done! The moldings and grillwork are outstanding. Looking forward to seeing this one all decked out and installed.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the praise it is appreciated. As an update the painter is struggling working with cherry on samples only at this time. They haven't got the color just right yet and Cherry has a tendency to blotch like pine does. 
Another issue is the longer cherry is exposed after machining the redder it gets. The glitch is having different lengths of time material was machined can make a few contrasts.


----------



## A-1 Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Wowsville this is super workmanship so very impressive


----------

